# [Risolto] update-eix-remote: reading aborted

## ReDirEct__

Salve a tutti... non so perchï¿½ nn riesco a syncare bene gli overlay... quando do il comando update-eix-remote ricevo questo strano output:

```

[....]

[65] (layman/xeffects-experimental) (cache: eix* /tmp/update-eix-remote.oHJrVK/1/_usr_portage_local_layman_xeffects-experimental.eix [*])

     Reading   0%

Cache file /tmp/update-eix-remote.oHJrVK/1/_usr_portage_local_layman_xeffects-experimental.eix uses an obsolete format (18 current is 19)

     Reading aborted

[66] (layman/zimbra) (cache: eix* /tmp/update-eix-remote.oHJrVK/1/_usr_portage_local_layman_zimbra.eix [*])

     Reading   0%

Cache file /tmp/update-eix-remote.oHJrVK/1/_usr_portage_local_layman_zimbra.eix uses an obsolete format (18 current is 19)

     Reading aborted

[67] (layman/zugaina) (cache: eix* /tmp/update-eix-remote.oHJrVK/1/_usr_portage_local_layman_zugaina.eix [*])

     Reading   0%

Cache file /tmp/update-eix-remote.oHJrVK/1/_usr_portage_local_layman_zugaina.eix uses an obsolete format (18 current is 19)

     Reading aborted

Applying masks ..

Database contains 11473 packages in 149 categories.

```

Che significa che il file usa un formato obsoleto?

Se provo a cercare qualcoasa dell'overlay zugaina (che ho aggiunto alla lista delgi overlay con layman -a zugaina) riesco a trovarlo... 

Dove sbaglio?Last edited by ReDirEct__ on Mon Jan 15, 2007 8:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## topper_harley

Lo ha fatto anche a me.

Se riprovi adesso dovrebbe funzionare.

----------

## ReDirEct__

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Lo ha fatto anche a me.
> 
> Se riprovi adesso dovrebbe funzionare.

 

Infatti ora va... grazie...

----------

## 102376

che vuol dire sta cosa?? come si risolve??? 

che devo fare?? mi da lo stesso errore

----------

## mrfree

 *zocram wrote:*   

> che vuol dire sta cosa?? come si risolve??? 
> 
> che devo fare?? mi da lo stesso errore

 

```
[cut] uses an obsolete format (18 current is 19)
```

 O usi la stessa versione di eix utilizzata da chi ha confezionato il file in questione oppure attenti che un nuovo file venga generato utilizzando il nuovo formato

----------

